# gaming pc for under 50k



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

hi....i am planning to buy a pc under 50k..
given below are the configurations i am thinking of

processor - i5 3550 =12.8k
motherboard -  intel db75en=5.5k .will this mother board be good for gaming?
graphic card  - asus nvidia 650ti=11k
smps  - corsair 500watts =4k
dvd rw = asus =1k
ram - cosair 4gb 1600mhz =1.5k
cabinet - zebronics reaper or i ball velocity=4k .which will be better?
monitor - samsung s22B370HS=8.6
speaker - creative A335=1.5k. any thing better under 2k
iball wireless mouse and keyboard =1.5k
have a 1tb hard drive.


will this be a good gaming build?
kindly suggest if there is something that can be improved .


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Please answer - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:games like fifa 13,nfs,gta 4.ghost reacon

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:around 50 -55k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:maybe

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:already have 1 tb.


6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:  planning  to buy samsung s22B370HS led 1900x1080

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ansnly have a hard disk

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:in a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:kerala.buying from local shops in trivandrum.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:nothing.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 15, 2012)

Changes (just suggesting):-
Intel i5- 3450k is an overclocking-friendly option.
A cheap Z77 based board like this ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard: Flipkart.com

Then gpu is good, psu is good..

Cabby should be CM Elite 431 for 4.5k or so..

Speakers should be F&D F680..

Keyboard and mouse *MUST* be Logitech G100 combo for 1.8k..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Here you go - You'll definitely get the rig in 55k in local market.



ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 3570K14,000MotherboardASUS P8Z77-M11,000RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8GB (2x4GB) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)3,400PSUCorsair GS5004,000CabinetBitFenix Merc Alpha2,500Graphics CardMSI HD 77708,000MonitorAOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW9,000Optical DriveAny Asus/LG DVD Writer900CPU CoolerDeepcool ICEEDGE 400 XT2,000Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001,600SpeakerLogitech Z313 2.12,000 Total58,400

And if you want to do away with OC, then get i5 3550 for 12k and put in the money saved as compared to 3570k which would be around 2k in "Asus GTX 650 Ti OC" @11.2k available at primeabgb.com


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Changes (just suggesting):-
> Intel i5- 3450k is an overclocking-friendly option.
> A cheap Z77 based board like this ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



what will be the price of 3450k or 3550k?
is there a good motherboard supporting overclocking around 7k?



mandarpalshikar said:


> Here you go - You'll definitely get the rig in 55k in local market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u kindly explain in detail the reason of gskill over corsair in ram,aoc over samsung led.
isnt 65ti better than 7770?
bitfenix cabinet wont be available here.can u suggest something else around 3k which might have good looks too?
is there any cabinet with good inbuild smps for i5?
are the iball and zebronics cabinet i gave bad?


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

The difference in rams is not much, but the gskill ripjawsx performes a little better than corsair vengeance.

HD7770 ( ~8k) performs better than GTX 650 bit costs more (11k)

For the cabinets, NZXT Source 210 and Gamma are really good for their price ( ~2.6k), they provide good cooling as well. But I would suggest to spend a little more and get Corsair 300R or HAF 912 Combat.
Also, good Cabinet with a good in build PSU are either hard to find, or are costly. So, better to buy them separately. 

For the monitor, you can also consider Benq G2222HD @ 7k if you want to save up some bucks.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Neo said:


> HD7770 ( ~8k) performs better than GTX 650 bit costs more (11k)



LOL !!  Where does the GTX 650 cost Rs 11K ?? You are over quoting.

@ OP
Try and get a better GPU like the HD 7850 / GTX 660 for that kind of a processor based rig meant for gaming generally.That way the RIG will look more balanced.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> what will be the price of 3450k or 3550k?
> is there a good motherboard supporting overclocking around 7k?
> 
> 
> ...




1. There nothing as 3450k and 3550k. Only 3570k. *K means the processor in overclockable*.
2. Overclocking in mobos below 7 k is not recommended since thse boards wont be having robust VRM
3. Gskill and Vengeance 1600MHz modules are almost same.
4. Yes *650Ti is better than 7770*... hence I said if you are not into OCing get 3550 for 12k and put in saved 2k in *Asus GTX 650Ti OC@ 11.2k*
5. You can order bitfenix through flipkart - BitFenix Merc Alpha: Flipkart.com
6. *iball and zebs are bad*  if you are putting in 3k then why put  your money in low level brands?
7. AOC monitor I suggested is an IPS panel LED display.



Neo said:


> The difference in rams is not much, but the gskill ripjawsx performes a little better than corsair vengeance.
> 
> HD7770 ( ~8k) performs better than GTX 650 bit costs more (11k)
> 
> ...



Guys... OPS Budget is 55k... so please balance it out and provide full config instead of suggesting change parts which costs more



The Incinerator said:


> LOL !!  Where does the GTX 650 cost Rs 11K ?? You are over quoting.
> 
> @ OP
> *Try and get a better GPU like the HD 7850 / GTX 660 for that kind of a processor based rig meant for gaming generally.That way the RIG will look more balanced*.



Cheapest 7850 is at 13.2k + shipping + octroi... that would mean increase of 3 to 4k in budget... OPs max budget is 55k.

*@OP - If you want to play games... my sincere suggestion is not to go for OCing and get a 3550 processor with 650Ti.*

With 3550 procy you wont need a aftermarket cooler for cpu... your rig will look like this -


ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 355012,000MotherboardASUS P8Z77-M11,000RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8GB (2x4GB) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)3,400PSUCorsair GS5004,000CabinetBitFenix Merc Alpha2,500Graphics CardAsus GTX 650Ti OC11,200MonitorAOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW9,000Optical DriveAny Asus/LG DVD Writer900Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001,600SpeakerLogitech Z313 2.12,000 Total57,600



V2IBH2V said:


> Changes (just suggesting):-
> *Intel i5- 3450k is an overclocking-friendly option.*
> A cheap Z77 based board like this ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...




*3450K..... doesn't exists*. 3450 (non-K) proccy is there which is OCeable


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> 1. There nothing as 3450k and 3550k. Only 3570k. *K means the processor in overclockable*.
> 2. Overclocking in mobos below 7 k is not recommended since thse boards wont be having robust VRM
> 3. Gskill and Vengeance 1600MHz modules are almost same.
> 4. Yes *650Ti is better than 7770*... hence I said if you are not into OCing get 3550 for 12k and put in saved 2k in *Asus GTX 650Ti OC@ 11.2k*
> ...



thnx for the valuble suggestions everyone.
does the brand of a cabinet also makes a big difference ?
is it possible to overclock graphic card later to save 2k since non oc is costing 11k here.
i doubt aoc or benq might be available here?which is better of the 3 models in picture quality ?
will intel db75en motherboard good enough for 3550?
any better speaker under 2k?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Great suggestion @ mandarpalshikar.... just would like to fine tune a bit


CPU	- Core i5 3550	12,000
Motherboard - 	Gigabyte H77D3H - Rs 7450
RAM - 	G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8GB (2x4GB) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)	3,400
PSU	- Corsair GS500 Rs	4,000
Cabinet	BitFenix Merc Alpha	Rs 2,500
*Graphics Card	Gigabyte HD 7850OC (GV-R785OC-2GD) -  Rs 13,780*
Monitor	 DELL 22" LED Full HD (ST 2220 L) - Rs 8250
Optical Drive	Any Asus/LG DVD Writer	900
Keyboard - Rs 300
Mouse - Logitech G 300 - Rs 1300
Speaker	Logitech Z313 2.1	2,000

Total - Rs 55,880/-

This is the best you can do at your budget with an i5.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Better alternative for intel db75en is "Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H" in similar pricing or "ASUS P8B75-V" which would cost around rs 800 more.

Which non-oc card your are speaking of here at 11K ? You have two choices... MSI HD7770 which is non-OC at 8K or Asus GTX 650Ti which is OC. The thing is 650Ti is better than 7770... keep the OC equation out. 

For speakers - Creative SBS A335 / Edifier X220 / F&D A510


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some changes in mandarpalshikar's rig. 

ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 355012,000MotherboardASUS P8Z77-M11,000RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4GB1,600PSUCorsair GS5004,000CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2,600Graphics CardMSI HD7850 OC13,000MonitorAOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW9,000Optical DriveAny Asus/LG DVD Writer900Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001,600SpeakerLogitech Z313 2.12,000 Total57,000

There is no need for 8GB RAM at this point, add another 4GB stick later.
Dont know much about monitors, so cannot comment 
Also, mandarpalshikar, I don't know where you have read that GTX650 performs better than HD7770, but the HD7770 performs better. You need to do your homework properly.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

+1 for Incinerators rig.... if not going for 3550 proccy... better to go for H77 mobos

@OP - about monitors - which ones are available in local market at trivandrum ? You can always but online if you don't get desired one locally 



Neo said:


> Here are some changes in mandarpalshikar's rig.
> 
> ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 355012,000MotherboardASUS P8Z77-M11,000RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4GB1,600PSUCorsair GS5004,000CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2,600Graphics CardMSI HD7850 OC13,000MonitorAOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW9,000Optical DriveAny Asus/LG DVD Writer900Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001,600SpeakerLogitech Z313 2.12,000Total57,000
> 
> ...



Once again boss... why are you confusing between 650 and 650Ti ???? I said 650Ti performs better that 7770 not 650 non-Ti

And plus no need to comment on peoples "HOMEWORK" ... you are no the teacher here  LOL

Check this - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-650-ti-benchmark-gk106,3318-19.html


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> thnx for the valuble suggestions everyone.
> does the brand of a cabinet also makes a big difference ?
> is it possible to overclock graphic card later to save 2k since non oc is costing 11k here.
> i doubt aoc or benq might be available here?which is better of the 3 models in picture quality ?
> ...



 "Brand" of the cabinet dosnt matter it is the cabinet with a good pedigree which only the "brands" provide matter. Branded ones provide better cooling with Dust filters and cable management which helps the PC last llonger as it runs coooler with less intrusion of dust.

Better go with factory overclocked at minimum differences. If you are god at overclocking safely then yes.

An LED Full HD Dell has been suggested!

Better stick to a Quality Gigabyte H77 than a B75 of Intel which is made by Foxconn originally!!!



Neo said:


> Here are some changes in mandarpalshikar's rig.
> 
> ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 355012,000MotherboardASUS P8Z77-M11,000RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4GB1,600PSUCorsair GS5004,000CabinetNZXT Source 210 Elite2,600Graphics CardMSI HD7850 OC13,000MonitorAOC 21.5 inch LED - I2251FW9,000Optical DriveAny Asus/LG DVD Writer900Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001,600SpeakerLogitech Z313 2.12,000 Total57,000
> 
> ...



For what JOY are you suggesting a Z77 motherboard with a non K processor ? Dont mislead him. Better do your homework proper.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 15, 2012)

@mandar.. Lol sorry! 
My bad! I thought that i read it somewhere..


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Great suggestion @ mandarpalshikar.... just would like to fine tune a bit
> 
> 
> CPU	- Core i5 3550	12,000
> ...


here even non oc 7850 costs 16.5
what's the difference between the above gigabyte model and intel?



mandarpalshikar said:


> Better alternative for intel db75en is "Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H" in similar pricing or "ASUS P8B75-V" which would cost around rs 800 more.
> 
> Which non-oc card your are speaking of here at 11K ? You have two choices... MSI HD7770 which is non-OC at 8K or Asus GTX 650Ti which is OC. The thing is 650Ti is better than 7770... keep the OC equation out.
> 
> For speakers - Creative SBS A335 / Edifier X220 / F&D A510


what's the difference between the above gigabyte model ,asus and intel?


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Great suggestion @ mandarpalshikar.... just would like to fine tune a bit
> 
> 
> CPU	- Core i5 3550	12,000
> ...


is 7850 oc available at 14k online or in mumbai?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

At Kolkata -
GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC

And why you guys are pointing out the Homeworks  lol


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> For what JOY are you suggesting a Z77 motherboard with a non K processor ? Dont mislead him. Better do your homework proper.


oh my bad. sorry. Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H then.



mandarpalshikar said:


> At Kolkata -
> GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC
> 
> And why you guys are pointing out the Homeworks  lol



Just trolling side by side perhaps 
btw, I didn't see that Ti


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys... enough of us confusing poor OP... he he he... please somebody put all the suggestion we made in a readable excel format and post it.  So that Op can freeze it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Boss... you need to be polite.... this will lead you to nowhere.... are you a teacher ?????



That was not meant for you. It was for Neo.


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

can u guys clear one more thing?
what's the difference between the above gigabyte model ,asus and intel motherboards?
is Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H a good motherboard for i5 as its available cheaper than intel one in flipkart?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes you can go ahead with the Gigabyte one... I personally prefer Giagabyte / MSI boards than Intel ones.


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Guys... enough of us confusing poor OP... he he he... please somebody put all the suggestion we made in a readable excel format and post it.  So that Op can freeze it.



will asus p8b75-v support overclocking processor and also in flipkart its shown as not supporting external graphic card?is it right?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Only Z77 and Z75 based mobos will support overclocking your K series CPUs. - LGA 1155 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
p8b75-v supports external gfx.. where in that description you saw no support for external card ?


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Only Z77 and Z75 based mobos will support overclocking your K series CPUs. - LGA 1155 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> p8b75-v supports external gfx.. where in that description you saw no support for external card ?


in this link
ASUS P8B75-M Motherboard vs Intel DB75EN Motherboard vs Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard vs ASUS P8B75-V Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Ohh..k... that flipkart comparison thing is very buggy.. dont go by it... check out the manufactures websites for the products always


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, if don't wanna OC, go ahead with 3550.. 
And 7850 was always good.. But, can you extend a lil'? Get a HD 7870 with that extension.. And you can always CF later..


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Ohh..k... that flipkart comparison thing is very buggy.. dont go by it... check out the manufactures websites for the products always


thnx 4 the constant help.



V2IBH2V said:


> Well, if don't wanna OC, go ahead with 3550..
> And 7850 was always good.. But, can you extend a lil'? Get a HD 7870 with that extension.. And you can always CF later..



here 7850 itself is costing more than 16k ,so as much as i would like the card ,but its just out of equation.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

You can buy it online dude.... if cost is getting saved why not buy online ?


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> You can buy it online dude.... if cost is getting saved why not buy online ?



whats the difference between intel db75en vs asus p8b75v motherboard?
will it effect gaming speed?
the difference in price is 1.5k?will it be worth paying ?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

It wont affect gaming speed as the cpu you'll be using on both the mobos and ram and gpu would be same.
The difference is in build quality. Asus is ATX mobo where as intel is mATX. Result of this is that you got more expansion slots. Also asus has better audio chipset.


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> It wont affect gaming speed as the cpu you'll be using on both the mobos and ram and gpu would be same.
> The difference is in build quality. Asus is ATX mobo where as intel is mATX. Result of this is that you got more expansion slots. Also asus has better audio chipset.



what about the LucidLogix Virtu MVP,GPU Boost and USB 3.0 Boost features in asus?
is it useful or just a gimmick?

also it is necessary for both motherboard and cabinet to have usb3.0 slot to get 3.0 speeds?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

LucidLogix Virtu MVP is useful in some games. USB 3.0 boost is useful if you have USB 3.0 devices.

Mobos have two kinds of USB 3.0... the ones which are at the rear I/O panel can be used even if you cabinet doesn't have USB3.0 ports. But if your mobo has USB3.0 headers on it then you can connect them to the cabinet USB3.0 ports.


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> LucidLogix Virtu MVP is useful in some games. USB 3.0 boost is useful if you have USB 3.0 devices.
> 
> Mobos have two kinds of USB 3.0... the ones which are at the rear I/O panel can be used even if you cabinet doesn't have USB3.0 ports. But if your mobo has USB3.0 headers on it then you can connect them to the cabinet USB3.0 ports.



according to you will it be worth extra 1.5k?



Max Sanu said:


> according to you will it be worth extra 1.5k?


also LucidLogix Virtu MVP works in onboard graphic or external graphic card?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

LucidLogix combines the intel hd graphics of our processor and the external gfx card. Yes its good to invest extra 1.5k for additional benefits and keeping in mind future expansions / upgrades.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 16, 2012)

Max Sanu.. 7870 is definitely worth the extension, dude..!


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 16, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> LucidLogix combines the intel hd graphics of our processor and the external gfx card. Yes its good to invest extra 1.5k for additional benefits and keeping in mind future expansions / upgrades.


thnx 4 clearing my doubts.



V2IBH2V said:


> Max Sanu.. 7870 is definitely worth the extension, dude..!



what would be its minimum cost?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 16, 2012)

7870- would be out of budget i'm afraid. Lowest would set you back atleast 17k

you can go for 7850

Sapphire 7850 @ primeabgb.com for 14.7k plus shipping - SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Card
Gigabyte 7850 @ flipakert.com for 14.4k all inclusive - Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 16, 2012)

Gameranand has 2 HD7870s 33.5k.. So, 33.5/2 = 16.7k.. Great deal!! He has Sapphire HD 7870 GHz edition..



mandarpalshikar said:


> 7870- would be out of budget i'm afraid. Lowest would set you back atleast 17k
> 
> you can go for 7850
> 
> ...




Doesn't it make sense to spend 2k extra for an awesome card?


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 16, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> 7870- would be out of budget i'm afraid. Lowest would set you back atleast 17k
> 
> you can go for 7850
> 
> ...


never heard about primedgb website .is it a good one?will they have cash on delivery to trivandrum?
flipkart has Sapphire AMD HD 7850 1GB OC GDDR5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card at 13.9k.
gigabyte or sapphire ,which is better graphic card brand ? is 2gb necessary for gaming ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2012)

Primeabgb is a Mumbai based Onlinse shop and they are very reputed in Online market place. But they don't provide COD at your location. Regrading Graphics card, Gigabyte version has a little edge over the Sapphire card due to slightly cheaper price and factory overclocking. However, try to get the cards locally first, Flipkart is sometimes overpriced for computer components.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 16, 2012)

Your call man.. How long can I push 7870 for you? But IMHHO, 7870 is * BEST *  buy at only 16k..


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 16, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Your call man.. How long can I push 7870 for you? But IMHHO, 7870 is * BEST *  buy at only 16k..



where is it available at 16k?if online can u give the link.?
will try my best to strech the limit if possible .



Cilus said:


> Primeabgb is a Mumbai based Onlinse shop and they are very reputed in Online market place. But they don't provide COD at your location. Regrading Graphics card, Gigabyte version has a little edge over the Sapphire card due to slightly cheaper price and factory overclocking. However, try to get the cards locally first, Flipkart is sometimes overpriced for computer components.



can u give the contact no or address of the shop in mumbai or lamington roadwhere it will be cheaper ?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 16, 2012)

here is the exact page where sumonpathak mentioned about the price of 7870... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/165129-gaming-rig-around-130k-14.html


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 16, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> here is the exact page where sumonpathak mentioned about the price of 7870... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/165129-gaming-rig-around-130k-14.html



can u give the contact no or address of the shop in mumbai or lamington roadwhere it will be cheaper ?

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=2284&category_id=175&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=465

can someone check the above link and tell whether it would be a good card and do they have a shop in mumbai?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 16, 2012)

Vedant Computer Kolkata Ph no: 
033-
2212-9832/2212-8973/2253-7597/2253-7702


----------



## Max Sanu (Dec 17, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Vedant Computer Kolkata Ph no:
> 033-
> 2212-9832/2212-8973/2253-7597/2253-7702


any shop in mumbai?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2012)

We don't know and Mumbai prices are not as cheap as in Kolkata.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 17, 2012)

hi all. I had created a thread earlier with similar queries as this "need gaming pc under 50K", and since i have gone through the posts here, I can very well assume the hardware needed for the same. Few more question for me, if i have no Overclocking in my mind, 
1. if this Motherboard ASUS P8Z77-M -->11,000 could be lowered down a bit to a lil cheaper one.
2. If i could get a GTX660 2GB streching a bit more to 7850OC with the above save.
3. Would 4GB be enough as games like Far Cry3 has recommended 6GB.

The reason for GTX660 2GB over HD7850OC, that i read some reviews where 660 perfoms few percent better than the other in some games especially with FrostByte, Cry Engine and with Heavy Phyx. Is it too True to go for it?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> any shop in mumbai?



Try prime and itwares.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 17, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> any shop in mumbai?




Call them up and ask about shipping, dude..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 17, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Call them up and ask about shipping, dude..



If you re good at bargaining, you can find the sapphire 7870 at ~ 17 k at lamington road, Mumbai.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 18, 2012)

Of these mobos, which one is best in terms of durability, performance & after-sales support:

MSI ZH77A-G41 *linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=http%3A//www.flipkart.com/msi-zh77a-g41-motherboard/p/itmdeh3fjcdga8gc%3Fpid%3DMBDDEG8JE46VYZ39%26ref%3De1794c30-1098-4806-867d-e57dfb4d2357

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H *linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=http%3A//www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-h77-ds3h-motherboard/p/itmdajdyzxkpkph7%3Fpid%3DMBDDAJBJYDZXFWWG%26ref%3De1794c30-1098-4806-867d-e57dfb4d2357

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP *linksredirect.com/?pub_id=54CL36&url=http%3A//www.flipkart.com/asrock-h77-pro4-mvp-motherboard/p/itmdcpwsmkrxhf6e%3Fpid%3DMBDDCPWRNJ7GBVGP%26ref%3De1794c30-1098-4806-867d-e57dfb4d2357


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

Go with......Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Go with......Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H



h77 d3h is better than h77 ds3h at a lower price


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> h77 d3h is better than h77 ds3h at a lower price



How? I would love to know.


----------



## Max Sanu (Jan 17, 2013)

got my full pc today,
processor - i5 3570
motherboard -  Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
smps - coolermaster 600watts thunder
dvd rw = asus
ram  - corsair 8gb
cabinet -zebronics reaper
monitor - samsung s22B370H
speaker - creative A335
graphic card -gigabyte  7850oc from flipkart .got it after more than 2 weeks later after placing the order.


the problem is the graphic card from flipkart is not working ,the fan in the card is working but when connecting to monitor there is no signal.also was the first time buyed something online.
is the card damaged ?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

^Did you connect everything in place? Are 12V power rails in place?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 17, 2013)

I think OP should go with a Corsair PSU instead of Cooler Master PSU. If possible, try to replace that.


----------



## Max Sanu (Jan 17, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> ^Did you connect everything in place? Are 12V power rails in place?



i dont know much about it.the computer shop had ordered it from flipkart on my asking , he brought the card here and checked it.he took it back to check in other pc's in his shop, he tried in other pc's it still doesn't work.



Cilus said:


> I think OP should go with a Corsair PSU instead of Cooler Master PSU. If possible, try to replace that.



i know corsair is better but here it costs 5.2k,so opted for cooler master .shouldnt coolermaster 600 watts be enough for the card?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Max Sanu said:


> i know corsair is better but here it costs 5.2k,so opted for cooler master .shouldnt coolermaster 600 watts be enough for the card?


600w is more than enough... 
What cilus is trying to say is that corsair psu's are better quality...


----------



## Max Sanu (Jan 17, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> 600w is more than enough...
> What cilus is trying to say is that corsair psu's are better quality...



then is the card defective ?


----------



## Myth (Jan 17, 2013)

Best to try the gpu on another system. 
Cooler master PSUs are sort of unreliable and you cant trust the power rating provided. Since a psu powers the whole system, its best to purchase a good one. -> Corsair

Fk has a 30day return policy. Try that.


----------



## Max Sanu (Jan 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> Best to try the gpu on another system.
> Cooler master PSUs are sort of unreliable and you cant trust the power rating provided. Since a psu powers the whole system, its best to purchase a good one. -> Corsair
> 
> Fk has a 30day return policy. Try that.



tried in another pc,results are same only gfx cards fan are working.what if its faulty next time too,how many times will they provide replacement ?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dude they will replace each time you get a faulty component....

Notify them immediately as you have only 30 days...


----------



## Max Sanu (Jan 18, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Dude they will replace each time you get a faulty component....
> 
> Notify them immediately as you have only 30 days...



sorry for asking a noob question,but is is 30 days from initial purchase of product or from delivery of last product?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 18, 2013)

Max Sanu said:


> sorry for asking a noob question,but is is 30 days from initial purchase of product or from delivery of last product?




from delivery date ....plus you have 3 years warranty from gigabyte


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 18, 2013)

Dont ask questions dude.. Just call 'em up!


----------



## draco21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually you can exchange the card in 30 days.... i dont exactly know if Flipkart is responsible for malfunctioning of gigabyte cards...

may be you should just get something else(some other version ) and return this one


----------



## Max Sanu (Feb 11, 2013)

got the gigabyte 7850oc card yesterday only.its working this time but in games there is a lot of shuttering ,updated the drivers but still problem persists.
for eg - it shutters in fifa 13 even when it shows constant 60 fps.
           in sleeping dogs when riding a vehicle camera feels like constantly shaking giving a dizzy feeling                               after some time.

is there a way to correct it?

any suggestions ?


----------

